# hey everyone im back.



## DellaDuckLover (Apr 5, 2022)

im sorry for spamming. tbh i didnt even know i was spamming. but i have a problem. you see, im on a different computer rn, and that one ha my school account which im using to make this account. but the first account i made got banned. there was an error message telling me i was banned and stuff and that if i think this as a mistake, talk to the administrator or something but it wont let me. i cant make different account because i tried on the other computer. please let me be unbanned. im s0rry i wont spam again i promise. you all seem like sweet hearted people


----------



## Flamingo (Apr 6, 2022)

Name of your account?


----------



## DellaDuckLover (Apr 10, 2022)

DellaDuckLover2004


----------

